# Need Steak Rub Assistance



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

I am sure that among a forum full of Stogie smokers, we have some BBQ experts in here. So, here we go...

I have been searching for the perfect steak rub/seasoning for quite some time. Something that compliments the flavors and brings them out, as opposed to covering them and producing non-steak flavors.

Recently, I took a chance and let the fine meat department at Safeway season my steaks. They used an in-house (not for sale) rub on the steak that is one of the best I have experienced. It was called something like, "Ultimate Steak Rub and Seasoning".

Does anyone here happen to know of this seasoning? If so, who the actual manufacturer is. Or, know the exact ingredients that make it up? For the most part, the ingredients were listed, but then they get crafty and put "spices" in the middle of the ingredients list, so as to not divulge the exact composition.

Anyone out there able to help???

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

MONTREAL STEAK Seasoning is EXCELLENT. Just what you describe...


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

houdini said:


> MONTREAL STEAK Seasoning is EXCELLENT. Just what you describe...


I use that stuff regularly and always have it on hand. It is the go-to spice for many things, as it is one of my favorites. BUT....... The one I am speaking of, is so far above and beyond, I cannot even describe it.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd say a few stogies might loosen some lips in the fine meat dept...


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd poke my nose in here: http://savoryspiceshop.com/

They have some good stuff in there and it's all fresh.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

There's some good ones listed here, and many more to be had. But for me, a good cut of meat, properly peppered and salted, can not be beat. Slightly erratic distribution of a coarser salt, like Kosher, ensures that there is something of a complexity or changing flavor "pops" across the entire cut.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

EvanS said:


> There's some good ones listed here, and many more to be had. But for me, a good cut of meat, properly peppered and salted, can not be beat. Slightly erratic distribution of a coarser salt, like Kosher, ensures that there is something of a complexity or changing flavor "pops" across the entire cut.


+1 on that. If the meat is good and you don't overcook it some freshly ground salt and pepper is all that is needed. Once you let the meat rest after cooking, an important step, you can put some Beurre de Maitre d'hotel (parsley butter) or just some plain butter on it. Make sure the butter is of the highest quality and has not taken any strange tastes while in the fridge. Don't drown the meat in butter, of course.

Now, pork chops or beef chops or a lesser cut are a different thing. They can profit from some seasoning but a nice Ribeye or even filet mignon should be left alone.

Till


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

EvanS said:


> There's some good ones listed here, and many more to be had. But for me, a good cut of meat, properly peppered and salted, can not be beat. Slightly erratic distribution of a coarser salt, like Kosher, ensures that there is something of a complexity or changing flavor "pops" across the entire cut.


:tpd: a good steak only needs some salt and pepper.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

tfar said:


> +1 on that. If the meat is good and you don't overcook it some freshly ground salt and pepper is all that is needed. Once you let the meat rest after cooking, an important step, you can put some Beurre de Maitre d'hotel (parsley butter) or just some plain butter on it. Make sure the butter is of the highest quality and has not taken any strange tastes while in the fridge. Don't drown the meat in butter, of course.
> 
> Now, pork chops or beef chops or a lesser cut are a different thing. They can profit from some seasoning but a nice Ribeye or even filet mignon should be left alone.
> 
> Till


:tpd:


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Check out the offerings from Cabela's.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Montreal seasoning varies from one maker to the next. The stuff at the super market is a far cry from can be had in Montreal. Schwartz's in Montreal sells their seasoning and it just blows away the super market stuff.

I make my own Montreal seasoning which is pretty easy. I don't have all it written down, but it's basically (from most to least used):

sea salt
yellow mustard seeds
corriander
garlic
black pepper
carraway seeds
all spice
fennel seeds
herbs Provence

Work all of this in mortar with a little olive oil and rub over meat.

Just dump your Montreal seasoning you are using now and identify all the stuff in it and replicate it yourself but with fresher ingrediants.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Montreal seasoning varies from one maker to the next. The stuff at the super market is a far cry from can be had in Montreal. Schwartz's in Montreal sells their seasoning and it just blows away the super market stuff.


bou aint that the truth. As with the meat itself, spices should always be as high quality and fresh as possible.

It's much too easy to consider a spice blend as being "just a bunch of stuff thrown together so no one can tell" - way not true.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Ditto



tfar said:


> +1 on that. If the meat is good and you don't overcook it some freshly ground salt and pepper is all that is needed. Once you let the meat rest after cooking, an important step, you can put some Beurre de Maitre d'hotel (parsley butter) or just some plain butter on it. Make sure the butter is of the highest quality and has not taken any strange tastes while in the fridge. Don't drown the meat in butter, of course.
> 
> Now, pork chops or beef chops or a lesser cut are a different thing. They can profit from some seasoning but a nice Ribeye or even filet mignon should be left alone.
> 
> Till


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Pretty much ditto on all that's been said.

If it's a premium cut of meat I could mix some olive oil and garlic in a bowl and then coat the steak with it. Then salt and pepper it.

If it's a lesser cut of meat or another type of meat I would use a good base. My rubs usually start with a large portion of brown sugar. For beef I would add garlic powder, onion powder, salt, pepper and chili powder. For chicken in addition I would add some cumin, or cinnamon or other complementary spices that go with poultry. The sugar carmelizes and creates some great smokey flavors and a crust.

If it were fish I would only use brown sugar, salt and pepper and let cure for about 4 hours, rinse and grill on in-direct heat. A large Salmon fillet will take about 20-25 minutes to cook.

And as stated above, ALWAYS let ALL meat rest for at least 5-10 minutes once it comes off the grill.


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

I am very impressed with all the advice here. Thank you all. I went to that Savory Spice online and my eye was immediately drawn to the Pikes Peak Butchers Rub.

My taste buds are tingling.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh!! Now I understand what you mean.

When I first saw the title to this thread, 
I thought you were looking for something nasty,
& I was going to refer you to this thread:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143215

:r


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

jbock said:


> I am very impressed with all the advice here. Thank you all. I went to that Savory Spice online and my eye was immediately drawn to the Pikes Peak Butchers Rub.
> 
> My taste buds are tingling.


You should smell it freshly mixed at the shop. mmmmmmmmmmm


----------

